# Generelle Java EE Frage zum Einstieg



## Guest (1. Feb 2008)

Hallo,

eine neue Anwendung soll im Unternehmen entstehen und noch kein Java Entwickler hat sich bisher mit Javas Enterprise Edition wirklich auseinadner gesetzt, deswegen hier ein paar kurze Fragen ob wir uns in die richtige Richtung einlese.

Die Anwendung die programmiert werden soll, soll so weit skalierbar sein, dass es mehrere Clients und mehrere Server gibt auf denen Datenbanken und Prozesse laufen sollen - soweit der grobe Plan. Dabei soll das ganze keine Webapplication werden, sondern Desktop Client Programme.

Ist es korrekt das sich eine solch Skalierbare Anwendung mit einem Application Server wie z.B. JBoss und der EJB Technologie realisieren lässt, oder gilt dies nur für Web Anwendungen?

Danke


----------



## ms (1. Feb 2008)

So grob wie deine Beschreibung ist so grob kann man auch sagen: Ja, lässt sich damit realisieren.

ms


----------



## Guest (1. Feb 2008)

@ms:
Ich frage daher, wei lich im zusammenhang mit Beans immer nur etwas von Webapplikationen gehört habe und ich viele Beispiele das ganze an Webapplikationen zeigen, daher wollt ich lieber nochmal nachfragen


----------



## Ralf Ueberfuhr (5. Feb 2008)

Dein Thema hieße dann Application Client, und der kann Anbindung an EJBs haben, um die Dienste des Application Servers voll zu nutzen. Mehrere Clients ist dabei klar, mehrere Server nennt sich "Clustering" und geht sowohl bei Application Servern als auch bei DB-Systemen.


----------

